# #3, and #1 gravel for sub



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

i use this mix for a while , but i was doing my water change the other day and when i pull my python out of the gravel i notice a little black and gray color to the gravel, only in some areas , is this a bad sign


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If it is a light color gravel then it is most than likely just stained from the mulm. I would not worry unless you have a smell or bubbles coming from the substrate.


----------

